# Goldfish Help for a newbie



## happysaz133

OK, I'm finally able to get my long aticipated goldfish, but I need to know what I need before I can do this. I had fish as a child, but mostly I just watched them, my parents did all the work! I lived on a remote Scottish island until recently, and wasn't able to get fish there, but now I am able to! So some questions...

I only want a goldfish, nothing fancy, I just love comet goldfish. Are they OK to be kept alone, or would a pair be better? I had a pair when I was little and one battered the other to death  I'm quite happy having one, but I don't know if fish feel lonely. ut: I would be happy with two though as long as I know they wouldn't kill each other! And if they had a big enough tank.

What size of tank would I need for one goldfish? I quite like ones like these, simple plastic ones... Cool 21Ltr Blue Goldfish Aquarium Kit by Elite-Fun and kids Fish Tanks-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop and I do like the kids designs, like Spongebob etc (I know, I'm a big kid). I know they make kids hamster cages and they are no good for hamsters, but are kids tanks OK for fish? SpongeBob Themed Fish Tank Starter Kit -Fun and kids Fish Tanks-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop

What do I need to put in the tank? As for filters, do they need a plug? I'm not quite sure how they work, and I hate leaving plugs on all the time, are they safe?

And what do I need to know about setting the tank up etc? Cleaning?


----------



## Guest

Now then.... 

I'd first like to point out that goldfish CAN and WILL grow to anything between 6-12" in length, depending on the strain. Unfortunately the tanks you have mentioned are too small for any fish, and starter kits are a waste of money. For a single fancy goldfish you would need a minimum of a 20 gallon tank and for common goldfish you will need a 6 x 2 x 2ft tank or better still a pond.

All fish need a filter, especially goldfish which produce an incredible amount of waste. If you don't have enough sockets then you could always use an extension cable (available from supermarkets, DIY stores etc).

Before you can add fish you will need to cycle the tank. This involves adding a small amount of ammonia (in the form of bottled household ammonia or fish food which will produce this toxin as it decomposes) to kick-start the cycling process. Ammonia and nitrite produced by fish waste (ammonia is also excreted directly from the gills) are highly toxic and even small concentrations are enough to kill fish.

Over a period of several weeks a growing population of filter bacteria will break down this ammonia into nitrite and then into less harmful organic waste substances known as nitrate, phosphate and nitrogen gas. To monitor the cycling process you will also need a liquid test kit for pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. Only once the ammonia and nitrite read 0ppm will it be safe to add fish.

A general understanding of water quality, fish health and dietary requirements also goes a long way, take a look at Practical Fishkeeping magazine | the number one aquarium fish magazine in the UK

When it comes to tank maintenance, a water change regime of 25% per week should suffice. Smaller, yet more frequent water changes are much better than one larger water change every few weeks. Remember to use a dechlorinator when carrying out water changes, as tapwater contains harmful chlorine, chloramine and heavy metals. These are added by water suppliers to kill off pathogenic bacteria and aquatic organisms such as snails.


----------



## happysaz133

6ft tank for one goldfish??? Or did I read that wrong? My DOG beds are smaller than that, no way can I fit that in my house. What size is 20 gallons, in litres? I'm no good with volume.


----------



## Guest

happysaz133 said:


> 6ft tank for one goldfish??? Or did I read that wrong? My DOG beds are smaller than that, no way can I fit that in my house. What size is 20 gallons, in litres? I'm no good with volume.


You'll be surprised at how active these fish are, a single goldfish or a pair will need a 5-6 ft tank. Have you considered tropical fish? They're actually easier than goldfish and there are many species that can be kept in smaller aquariums. The only extra equipment you need is a heater.


----------



## happysaz133

Pleccy said:


> You'll be surprised at how active these fish are, a single goldfish or a pair will need a 5-6 ft tank. Have you considered tropical fish? They're actually easier than goldfish and there are many species that can be kept in smaller aquariums. The only extra equipment you need is a heater.


I've never known goldfish to be kept in such a big tank. Guess thats out of the window. I can't be bothered with tropical fish, I just don't like them really.

I do like bettas, not sure what they are classed as, and I have seen they can be kept in slightly smaller tanks. I've also seen they can be bought online (which is useful as I live 2 1/2 hours from the nearest pet shop). What size of tank would a male betta need? I think they are beautiful!


----------



## Guest

Bettas would be classed as a tropical species, you can quite easily keep single specimens in five gallon tanks with a filtration system.


----------



## happysaz133

Pleccy said:


> Bettas would be classed as a tropical species, you can quite easily keep single specimens in five gallon tanks with a filtration system.


Right, phew, something I can have  so what tanks would you recommend? As I said, I don't know how many gallons are litres, andI know nothing about filtration systems. As they are tropical, do they need heaters?


----------



## magpie

A betta would definitely be the easier option - goldfish require so much more space than most people realise!

I reckon a 30 litre tank would be perfect for a single betta.
As Pleccy said they are a tropical fish and therefore will indeed require a heater, and a filter is also a must


----------



## jaymay

Goldfish do need a lot of room. I have three in with one black fin shark. They get along peacefully, but I suspect its because they have so much room!

However, a beta is a great choice. They are cute and friendly. I've even seen people that train theirs to eat off their fingers! I have one right now named Mister Fish. 

Oh! If you are getting one, try and look into getting blood worms instead of pellet food. You can get them frozen or dried. The fish love them so much more.


----------



## Guest

happysaz133 said:


> Right, phew, something I can have  so what tanks would you recommend? As I said, I don't know how many gallons are litres, andI know nothing about filtration systems. As they are tropical, do they need heaters?


Unless your house/apartment is very warm then you will need a heater. In terms of size a plain glass 18 x 10 x 10" tank would be ideal, this will hold around 28 litres before displacement.


----------



## kelly82

Pleccy said:


> Now then....
> 
> I'd first like to point out that goldfish CAN and WILL grow to anything between 6-12" in length, depending on the strain. Unfortunately the tanks you have mentioned are too small for any fish, and starter kits are a waste of money. For a single fancy goldfish you would need a minimum of a 20 gallon tank and for common goldfish you will need a 6 x 2 x 2ft tank or better still a pond.
> 
> All fish need a filter, especially goldfish which produce an incredible amount of waste. If you don't have enough sockets then you could always use an extension cable (available from supermarkets, DIY stores etc).
> 
> Before you can add fish you will need to cycle the tank. This involves adding a small amount of ammonia (in the form of bottled household ammonia or fish food which will produce this toxin as it decomposes) to kick-start the cycling process. Ammonia and nitrite produced by fish waste (ammonia is also excreted directly from the gills) are highly toxic and even small concentrations are enough to kill fish.
> 
> Over a period of several weeks a growing population of filter bacteria will break down this ammonia into nitrite and then into less harmful organic waste substances known as nitrate, phosphate and nitrogen gas. To monitor the cycling process you will also need a liquid test kit for pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. Only once the ammonia and nitrite read 0ppm will it be safe to add fish.
> 
> A general understanding of water quality, fish health and dietary requirements also goes a long way, take a look at Practical Fishkeeping magazine | the number one aquarium fish magazine in the UK
> 
> When it comes to tank maintenance, a water change regime of 25% per week should suffice. Smaller, yet more frequent water changes are much better than one larger water change every few weeks. Remember to use a dechlorinator when carrying out water changes, as tapwater contains harmful chlorine, chloramine and heavy metals. These are added by water suppliers to kill off pathogenic bacteria and aquatic organisms such as snails.


 awesome advice, nice to see decent advice handed out to possible goldfish owners willing to trap their new little friends in a tiny space leading to a long hard death. definately go with the male betta, they are great little fish. 25-30 litre tank, heater and small filter and you are good to go  oh and they do actual betta food made specifically for them, bloodworms etc should be used as a treat a couple of times a week


----------



## happysaz133

It's alright, decided I don't want fish after this. I can't be bothered with a rediculously huge tank for one fish when I could fill that space with possibly another proper pet, maybe another hamster or two.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## EmilyMarie

happysaz133 said:


> It's alright, decided I don't want fish after this. I can't be bothered with a rediculously huge tank for one fish when I could fill that space with possibly another proper pet, maybe another hamster or two.
> 
> Thanks anyway.


You may have the thought of goldfish out of your mind, but fish in general?

You can still have a small fish community without having a buch of to-do's.
Goldfish are just dirty, and aren't good as pets unless kept in a pond.

Why not some fancy guppies? They are super beautiful and you can, in my experience, have about 5 in a 10 gallon happily. They do perfect and are very hardy fish, not to mention colorful.

I think you should do fish instead of more hamsters. Why not love the ones you have now and buy some fish for a watery new feel to your home? 

I say go for the guppies!


----------



## HGriffin12

i think once you set up the tank, fish are less work than hamsters! 

We used to have tropical, had fighters, and guppies. they were beautiful to watch and also albino sharks. We've now changed to a cold water tank and our heaters kept breaking and fancied a change. They are lovely to watch though.


----------



## happysaz133

EmilyMarie said:


> You may have the thought of goldfish out of your mind, but fish in general?
> 
> You can still have a small fish community without having a buch of to-do's.
> Goldfish are just dirty, and aren't good as pets unless kept in a pond.
> 
> Why not some fancy guppies? They are super beautiful and you can, in my experience, have about 5 in a 10 gallon happily. They do perfect and are very hardy fish, not to mention colorful.
> 
> I think you should do fish instead of more hamsters. Why not love the ones you have now and buy some fish for a watery new feel to your home?
> 
> I say go for the guppies!


Hmmm...I hadn't even heard of them before. They are pretty! I like! Now...I have a 35 litre tank, just bought it on ebay. I think its nearly 60cm. How many guppies could I fit in that? Where can I get them? What do I feed them? The tank I got has a heater and filter etc, so do they need that?

Can they live with any other fish?


----------



## PoisonGirl

Hi, the general rule is one gallon per inch of fish..... So you have approx 9 gallons (not sure if thats us or uk gallons though!)

So I would say maybe have 10 neon tetra's 









And maybe 6 male guppies?

They look very nice together.










Careful not to get any female guppies (the ones with the not so big and pretty tail) as they can have babies every month!

x


----------



## happysaz133

PoisonGirl said:


> Hi, the general rule is one gallon per inch of fish..... So you have approx 9 gallons (not sure if thats us or uk gallons though!)
> 
> So I would say maybe have 10 neon tetra's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And maybe 6 male guppies?
> 
> They look very nice together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Careful not to get any female guppies (the ones with the not so big and pretty tail) as they can have babies every month!
> 
> x


Well my Mum said guppies do have a lot of babies but the female usually just eats them if you don't remove them, so thats fine by me! So say I wanted guppies, tetras, and a small Corydoras cat fish (which I read on a guppy sit they do well in tanks), how many could fit in? What about a pair of mollies?


----------



## PoisonGirl

Tetra's look better in larger groups... you want at Least 6 of them.

So say you had 6 tetras, and 6 guppies (if you pick the ones with big colourful tails they are male- if you were to have female you would need at least twice the number of males otherwise they get chased and you would have loads of babies, some would survice, not all of them get eaten.)

I've never had a corydora because I'm not too keen on cat fish like that.... but I have a really small pleco (bulldog/rubbernose) that won't get bigger than about 4"

I think a pair of mollys, or even a few platies would be ok.. but again if you have a mixture of sexes you will end up with babies...

guppy male







come in lots of different colours

guppy female









And how to tell the difference between male and female molly/platy









Just remember to let the tank cycle before adding fish, get test strips from the pet shop to make sure the levels are ok. And only add a few fish at a time 

x


----------



## magpie

If the tank is only 35 litres you wouldn't be able to have tetras _and_ guppies as the tank isn't big enough for a shoal of each. 
35 litres works out as about 7.7 UK gallons, but if you take into account the room taken up by gravel etc, you're probably left with closer to 6.5-7 gallons. I wouldn't put more than about 6" of fish in that sized tank, so _either_ 6 tetras _or _6 guppies


----------



## happysaz133

Well I'm still not sure if I want them. My heart has always been set on owning a goldfish, so I'm not sure I would enjoy the tropicals. Plus, I just don't find them as attractive as goldfish. So perhaps I'll just sell the tank on and if I ever live somewhere bigger, get some then.

In the meantime, I feel an urge to adopt some hamsters


----------



## PoisonGirl

What are the dimensions of the tank, and how much would you it for if you did?? 

I am cosidering selling my small tank and getting a smaller one for platy fry that will hopefully fit under my big tank.

x


----------

